# Wanted: Seat and subframe (bride, recaro etc)



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Need a passenger seat. Preferably a bride subframe but whatever. 

Thanks


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

A lot of scammers now on the forum I see :/


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

You been pm’d?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

GaryHalen started a new conversation with you at Seat and subframe
Email Jeff in Texas he has Seat and subframe for sale. Here’s email [email protected]

It appears so :/


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I’ve been harping on for years about this. If you dont report, people lose money!


----------

